# Refund if I'm making tax installment payments?



## martinezhollyc (Aug 15, 2019)

Can I receive a tax refund if I am currently making payments under an installment agreement or payment plan for another federal tax period? Please help...


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

martinezhollyc said:


> Can I receive a tax refund if I am currently making payments under an installment agreement or payment plan for another federal tax period? Please help...


This question, with answer, appears at https://www.irs.gov/faqs/irs-procedures/refund-inquiries


----------

